# Sandusky river fishing a bit south of Tiffin



## Jason allen (May 1, 2017)

can anyone tell me what kind of fishing I'm going to get in this area? I have a seasonal campsite at Walnut Grove and have a small Jon boat with trolling motor and definitely wanted to fish the Sandusky. Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

large mouth, small mouth, and rock bass, catfish and bluegill


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the river at walnut grove used to be awesome till they knocked part of the damn out, then the water level dropped 4'. I used to catch huge crappie and largemouth- smallmouth, I'm curios to know how the fishing is nowadays.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm kinda curious to see what's going to happen when they take out Ballville and how it will affect the water levels, I'm down around upper and in the summer you can walk most of it other than a few deep holes


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

We camped there a few years ago.... i saw the 'boat ramp' and kind of chuckled. I assumed then that there was no way you would run any type of motor in that area unless the river was up and muddy. (it sure is flowing right now) The river is wide through there but trees that were down in the middle of the river were not even halfway submerged. Would be a fun place to take a kayak because there would be no problem at all paddling upstream with the slow flow. I never saw it before they took the dam down (it used to be by CR6 i think?) but it may have kept the water deeper near the campground back then. I don't think the dam coming down in Fremont will effect any water levels even as close as Old Fort. 

Bullhead, Cats and Carp will be dominate species but Smallmouth and Largemouth should be plentiful. Gar too. There are still good numbers of Crappie in the river, but can be tough to locate. Deep holes and current are the key. I have heard people do catch decent numbers of Pike South of Tiffin but i have never had the chance to get after them in the Spring.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The bridge was right at 6. Water looked similar to what it looks like now at 224 and 53. I vaguely remember some docks through there and maybe some pontoon boats.

I know several people that canoe from the camp ground to the Sandusky County Parks camping on the way. They say its a fun paddle. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason allen (May 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone, guess I'm gonna buy a cheap depth finder and attach to boat, find some deeper pockets and start fishing!!

If any of you hear of any other possibilities that are close keep me updated!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

A walking stick might be all you need for a depth finder. Not trying to be a smarta$$... just honestly don't think you will find any water deeper than 3 or 4 feet when the water is at a 'fishable' level and color. That hole will not be very large either, maybe just a cut on the outside of a bend. I could be wrong as i do not have as much experience with that specific area as other might have. Here is a picture i took couple years back standing right where the boat ramp leads down to the water. I could wade everything in the picture and not get my knees wet.....










I fish more through town and to the North and the deep holes are few and far between. Also, i consider a deep hole anything that is over my knees! haha Throw in a couple big boulders or a rock ledge to make an eddy in the current and you have a fish magnet. Rock Creek running through Hedges Boyer park has more deep holes in the bends than the 'Dusky has running through Tiffin.

As far as other options.... there is not a whole lot around. All the upgrounds are at least a half an hour from there. I spose you could trailer the boat into Tiffin to Bel-Mar and launch there and head South. There are some boats that travel up and down through there, but no clue how far you could make it South.


----------



## Jason allen (May 1, 2017)

So basically just find some water about 2-3 feet deep and possibly some cover and just start fishing. Any certain baits that work better than others?

Also, we love to night fish with chicken liver for catfish is this a good area to do so?


----------



## flintlock&longbows (Apr 6, 2017)

10 years age a friend of mine catch a 34 in. Muskie just north of the camp grounds


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Lightest weight spinnerbait you can find with a twister tail is a great search lure in the river. Pure white or black. Inline spinners work great too but i tend to loose them to quickly. Once you find a deep cut, slow down and fish it (again and again) with twist tails and tubes. The bass will stack up in the limited deep water so keep casting back to the same boulder even after you catch a fish.

Not sure about bottom fishing for the cats but i catch quite a few on the twisters and tubes. Be prepared to loose terminal tackle.

By the way........... welcome to the site! -: Russ


----------

